# My Black Dalmations



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey folks these are my Black Dalmations I spawned last month and I have another pair in right now.
These were not easy to get and there is a fish similar to these on Aquabid for $150 I have 2 pair, these were bred by PG Saga and I hve the only ones of his, I just ordered the very last of his Blue Dalmations, His farm was hit hard by a flood.
These vary from week to week {Marble gene} sometimes spots, sometimes bars, but always striking!!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

wow, really cool coloring!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

they look so cool!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Very neat! I love that coloring.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

PG is a good breeder. Never once have I ever heard the term "black dalmation". The only classified dalmation in bettas are the orange, which only have the spots on their fins, not bodies. 

If he sold them to you as "black dalmation" then it's a term he came up with on his own, or he made claims to get a few extra bucks. They are pretty, but I have seen multiple of those types.. a guy here has a couple he got for free that look just like those. At the most you might be able to call them "fancy" though.. but basically what you have is a marble. 

The Aquabid boy you mentioned is a different type.. it's a koi and it's a giant HM (not a normal size HM).. it's actually a little bit sloppy and no where near worth that price.. guess why no one is bidding on it. 

Sorry to sound rude.. they are a lovely pair and I love them, but some people may look at you weird if you talk about blue dalmations, etc.. lol

But knowing me I'm probably wrong lol.. but a google search doesn't bring up anything but the normal orange dalmations.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

I have been breeding for 40 years, I am aware of the marble gene also the dalmation and what the makup of Koi is, like I mentioned these at times will only show spot {Koi} and PG isn't trying to market these since I have the only pairs of his...I am not sure I like the giant bettas much.
He had these on blue also only the ones on his album pages are more spotted, the actual gene that makes Koi is also a marble gene.
I didn't take you as rude, you are like me..I am straight forward and a lot of people misunderstand that.
I haven't seen many of these particular lines out there in fact nothing like this yet on aquabid..yes, I have seen marbles just not these.
Anyway they breed true as where most of the Kois throw everything but the kitchen sink.
And maybe that too..hehehe


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

I love dalmations aka marble aka koi!!! I dont care what people call them I just have a soft spot for them! hahaha a soft spot I kill me 

I cant wait to see your babies!


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

In all fairness, PG was calling them Gangnum style the Black Dalmation was my addon because at the time I got them they were spotted, now they are barred again, in 2 weeks who knows? 
That's the Marble gene, the female shown here had No Black on here last month.
I believe Siabellis was the first one to show dalmation and yes spots only in the fins, but that has changed even since then..this craft is growing all the time and with it so too should new classes be made in The IBC as it is, if they keep it up soon due to breeders only producing to satisfy standard many strains will be lost as many are already very hard to find, I n fact I have been searching for the classic Cambodian for some time now.
This almost cost us the true red bettas, thank God some breeders still had some left.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

@Darth, 
since you are working with black/white dalmation, have you considered creating milk white-black spotted ones. The only "dalmation" I saw was some years ago; proving that the color combo is possible. I suppose working with dragons would be easier since colors combine differently in dragons - to regular colors. While you're at it, try eliminating the marble genes so you would have more definite patterns. . . . . just a suggestion.

Congrats on your collection and good luck with everything.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

They are gorgeous! I don't think I've ever seen one like these two. I look forward to hearing about your breeding escapades (If you do in fact breed them.)


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

I just spawned them again, and the male chomped most of the eggs, so I removed him looks like I only have about 10 I had 20 from before so..we shall see.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh well. At least you got some. Did he eat a lot of the eggs last time you spawned them?


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

I wanna see the blue ones please


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Very beautiful fish! I have a doubletail with similar coloring, although the black on him isn't quite as spotty as yours. Hope you have luck with spawning them eventually, the fry would be gorgeous.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

I have some that are about 6 weeks now
from the first time, I have 2 pair.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Darth would you mind if i posted some pics here from a marble koi spawn of mine and get your input?


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

OOOHHH I wanna see see the blue one too blue dalamation my favorite


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Please do, and I would like some of those if possible


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

subscribing. Darth, are you in the US?


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes, I am in Northern Michigan


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

The Dalmation ones are amazing! Can't wait to hear more about your spawn!


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

I know that the original Dalmations were orange but guess what? The dog Dalmation is Black and white..so.....


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

These two are gorgeous!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi Darth. This spawn threw everything all kinds of different marbles and solids. I am now trying 3 spawns of the siblings for f2. Any advise on breeding these is appreciated. Sorry dont mean to pic spam your thread Darth.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Vary nice I would love to have some of those, I have a real nice male green marble but no female, seems you are doing fine, but I would spawn the lightest ones.


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow those are some of the most beautiful fishing ever seen! Stunning!!!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Darth said:


> Vary nice I would love to have some of those, I have a real nice male green marble but no female, seems you are doing fine, but I would spawn the lightest ones.


Thanks Darth. We should stay in touch and share genetics going forward if you like. Question for you as Ive gotten different answers and you may have the correct answer. Did cold temperature cause the original marbles Walt got from Orville? I have also been told radiation of the eggs caused it. Any help is appreciated. I havent come across any green marbles with my fish yet that would be awesome.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Cold has nothing to do with genetics, sport however happen in nature all the time, in fact I also breed tomatoes and an example of a somatic mutation is the fact I had a aplant that had all purple fruits except for one branch, the one branch had all white tomatoes, when planted again the seeds from that white branch will produce all white tomatoes while the purple seeds, all purple.
Radiation can cause mutations but seeing how Orville had no access to anything that would produce Gamma rays in a jail cell I think that says a lot.
I also believe that the original melano betta had a damaged genetic signature and it expressed as a gender biased expression, that caused the melanphores to stick together and pile up thus rendering the eggs infertile.
Pnat genetics wok a lot different than fish genes, however even breeding those there are many variables depending if something is Homozygous or Heterozygous one you can see one you cannot until it expresses later on.
Also it depends on where a given chromosome is on the strand if it is across from another gene expression is likely and then there are factors of re ccesive genes..it so happens the marble gene is what is termed a "Jumping gene".
If one is trying to breed for a certain color, the marble gene should be avoided at all costs..many crosses were made to show instant results while the consequences are still being felt another one is the blond gene, many people breed without the proper knowledge of what they are doing.
If it was up to me I would make sure any judges in the IBC would have a genetic background so they would stop puttong oressure on breeders to meet specifications that are depleting the genetic diversity of this craft.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks for the info Darth its very appreciated.


----------

